# Young budgie holding his head down low



## airrferrari

Hello, I just got my little guy yesterday and he's around 10 or 12 weeks old. I've noticed that when he is perched on or in his cage he holds his head down low, almost as if he's ducking under something. When he's perched on my finger or shoulder is is very alert and stands normal. He seems to be eating fine and was snacking on a carrot just earlier. Could this just be because he's in a new place and kind of nervous?


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums! 

Some budgies when perching can have a stance (as in posture) that is not upright and this is regardless if they are new or not. This can mostly be seen when they are in a more relaxed state.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I agree that sometimes budgies choose to stand in different ways, sometimes they do look odd! 

It sounds as if he's a very sweet little one  What's his name? 

Keep in mind that budgies should be given two weeks to settle into their new environment before you interact with them. It's possible that he is being submissive to you because of his unfamiliarity with the environment and he may regress in a few days. During this time, talking to him through the cage bars and spending lots of time with him in the same room is great to get him to continue to trust you, as he's doing now :thumsbup:

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums! Please be sure to read through the forum's many resources, including the Budgie Articles and the forum's "stickies", which are threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference 

If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Budgies stand in all different postures. Some seem to be "lazier" than others and stand rather hunched over. 

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

